# Photos wanted, win a colour portrait of your dog!



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello all  ..... lets get straight to the point!

I want to draw a colour portrait of a dog.... and I`ve come here to look for a G-pig!

If everyone could post 1 photo each individual dog they own.... so if you have 1 dog, then 1 photo of that dog... if you have 10 dogs then you can post one photo of each individual dog.

I will leave this thread running til Friday night (midnight) and then I will pick one photo that I think would be most suitable for a colour portrait.
I will then start a thread to show the progress of the portrait, but I will not say whos photo was choosen, it is upto you to guess as I draw it.
Who ever posted the photo that I picked will be given (as in free) the portrait once it is completed.

Please dont think white/black dogs wont be any good... as they still have colour to them, in the eyes/skin etc and I would also be adding part of the background if needed.

Here is a portrait I have drawn of a dog previously, for you to view!









Here is a colour portrait I have done previously, only ever seem to draw birds in colour!









I eagerly await your photos and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Your drawings are amazing.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope this one will be a suitable entry because there's colour in the background!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Plenty of colours to be found in a Leonberger


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

My Dora pants


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Or a little Pap 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...-ziggy-skye-papillons-picture30053-pipkin.jpg


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I had better add Flint.:blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh woe is me Maya is grey and white :lol:

I've better idea, i'll submit hubbys dog (what's mine is yours what's yours is mine so i'm sure it counts) as it's be a nice treat for him 








This is Chula :thumbup:


----------



## Gragface (Oct 8, 2011)

Monty.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! You are seriously talented.









Tinks says I can be your guinea pig!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh another piccy thread, I love these so much, even if its just to have a drool over all the gorgeous pooches, anyway here are my two 

Mr Henrick









Miss Bella


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Bad Hair Day


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

well the grass is green


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's my little sausage










Photo taken by Woody10


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My contribution..


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Keyu









Grey









Kira









Buster


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

great pics, you are very talented lucky you, i wish i could draw 








axl









max


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Super Hero


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely idea.
Molly,








Jay,








Scruff,








Evie,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

btw all your piccies are great those who have posted i think i love them all 
how much please? :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my lil Heidi Ho Ho!!









P.S. Put a delay on the pic for my son - he's getting another dog so we will have one of them both (Not forgotten )


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow! That is some serious talent you have there Sailor :thumbup:

here's my colour pic of the black and white Branston:










and the black and white Lily:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Max:









Milly:









(Note to self: Really MUST take more pics of the dogs )


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember


Chester


Tilly


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigger available if needed  Such a lovely thing to do :001_wub:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Elzz said:


> btw all your piccies are great those who have posted i think i love them all
> how much please? :lol:


About 11am, yesterday I would have paid you to take Tink. Was walking with a friend and madam who does not normally roll in fox poo made up for lost time. She rolled in it so comprehensively shoulders, neck, back and even had lumps hanging from her ears... I was so proud


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dixie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> About 11am, yesterday I would have paid you to take Tink. Was walking with a friend and madam who does not normally roll in fox poo made up for lost time. She rolled in it so comprehensively shoulders, neck, back and even had lumps hanging from her ears... I was so proud


ahhh the aroma of fox poo feels like the country side :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Here's my two 

Mavis:










chester:












should have put a bright colourful collar on mave


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brilliant 

Here is my boy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Your drawings are amazing.


Thank you


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres Sonny before he had blow away / curly hair and actually paid attention to me on walks


----------



## fiyoung (Sep 20, 2010)

Heres a couple of my Caoimhe


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Hope this one will be a suitable entry because there's colour in the background!


I see some lovely brown eyes and cute pink paws too


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Plenty of colours to be found in a Leonberger


Indeed there can... lots of shades of brown there too !!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sunshine80 said:


> Heres Sonny before he had blow away / curly hair and actually paid attention to me on walks


Oh i need glasses, i thought he was a Gorden Setter at first


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

H0lly said:


> My Dora pants


And a lovely Dora pants she is :thumbsup:
The back ground looks vibrant too !


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Or a little Pap
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...-ziggy-skye-papillons-picture30053-pipkin.jpg


Stunning little Pap you mean surely!
Such a bright little face that would easily stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: all these gorgeous dogs!!

Great idea Sailor.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> I thought I had better add Flint.:blush2::blush2::blush2:


Not doing puppy versions, just remember that :lol: 
It is a lovely pose of Flint tho... Im already picturing how to fade out his back end !!! Worthy contender :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh woe is me Maya is grey and white :lol:
> 
> I've better idea, i'll submit hubbys dog (what's mine is yours what's yours is mine so i'm sure it counts) as it's be a nice treat for him
> This is Chula :thumbup:


Ok, you can be sneaky and use your partners dog too I guess!
You could have used Maya.. grey is a colour... I have a grey coloured pencil :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Gragface said:


> Monty.


Monty is lovely in his colouring :thumbsup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

FAB! FAB! FAB! cant wait! :thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> Wow! You are seriously talented.
> 
> Tinks says I can be your guinea pig!


Tinks is gorgeous... how any one could resist a beagles face is beyond me!
Lots of colour, and a great background too...

Already lots of fab photos to pick from, its going to be tough!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooooh another piccy thread, I love these so much, even if its just to have a drool over all the gorgeous pooches, anyway here are my two


Uhuh, I do alot of drooling too... have to wear a bib to stop the portraits getting drenched


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Bad Hair Day


Bless, I love the pale eyes... completely drawn to them... didnt even notice the hair


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

SophieCyde said:


> well the grass is green


Oh come on you... I see a beautiful pink tongue and some lovely shades of brown that the sunlight picks up in Murphys coat :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Here's my little sausage


Fantastic colours... the pink ears/tongue and red harness really stand out on her white coat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i'm sitting my very bestest !!!

Tangy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> My contribution..


Loving your contribution! (even if there is a sneaky, yet extremely cute, cat in one photo!)
Brill colours in the 2nd pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Did you want a colourful background as well?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Keyu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All would make such simple portraits, yet with the blue eyes... and even the greeen foilage for buster... would still make for a striking/vibrant colour portrait, thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive got one of bruno






and one of sassy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Elzz said:


> great pics, you are very talented lucky you, i wish i could draw


Axl has all the colour in his coat... and Max has just an equal amount of colour in his eyes !!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Our Floyd ...









Our Fletcher ...









Last but not least, our Flint ...


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Super Hero


Cant deny the colour in this one can I :lol:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

thought i'd better join in :thumbup:

Dinky









Shirley









Agnes


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Lovely idea.


... and lovely photos too!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Here's my lil Heidi Ho Ho!!
> 
> P.S. Put a delay on the pic for my son - he's getting another dog so we will have one of them both (Not forgotten )


Fab photo of Heidi and cant help but wonder how do I make green moss look wet with pencil crayons ... hmmmmm ... intrigued now!!!


----------



## cgdrum (Oct 10, 2009)

Good excuse to put pics up of mine! Any excuse really!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

this little pup has a lot of colour:thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Wow! That is some serious talent you have there Sailor :thumbup:
> 
> here's my colour pic of the black and white Branston:
> and the black and white Lily:


:nono:

I see a black and white, with browns, pinks, creams... etc etc plenty of colour in your pair !


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahh sailor I never knew you were also one of these talented drawing types!!! Very jealous  

Anyway pics of my puppy Bruno...
Nice colourful background of umm my duvet...








And action shot 









And hairy boy murph - black and White and grey so not very colourful but don't want him left out! 









Why don't you draw your handsome boys???


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll post a couple see what you think


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Max:
> 
> (Note to self: Really MUST take more pics of the dogs )


Lovely vibrant background making your dogs stand out really well too !
And yes, more photos please, they are a lovely pair!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> Ember
> 
> 
> Chester
> ...


Lovely photos... getting more and more difficult now.
soo many colours.. Im having to check the range of my colours against these photos :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

this is my grandog oliver,my sons dog that i baby sit for but you have given me a great idea for a christmas present for him as i never know what to get him


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Bigger available if needed  Such a lovely thing to do :001_wub:


Fab photo! Could even encorporate abit of graphite into this one :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Dixie


Loving the colours in Dixies photo :thumbsup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

baby harvey


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Here's my two
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ...


Theres already plenty of colour in Mavis :thumbsup: I love how ehite dogs have pink that stands out soo well on them!

Really like the photo of Chester, very very rich in colour :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Here is my boy


Fantastic photo! Very sweet and endearing with plenty of colour too :thumbsup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

my lovely idiot lol


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sunshine80 said:


> Heres Sonny before he had blow away / curly hair and actually paid attention to me on walks


Not just lovely colours with the brown mrkings and green background, but lots of lovely shading too, which always helps to make drawings stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

fiyoung said:


> Heres a couple of my Caoimhe


Beautiful and love how altho just cream... plenty of shades of cream there !
Caoimhe is adorable!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> i'm sitting my very bestest !!!
> 
> Tangy


How cute!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> Did you want a colourful background as well?


Not after background really, but if the background stands out to me and I feel compelled to draw it too, I will :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

oveione said:


> Ive got one of bruno
> View attachment 76846
> and one of sassy
> View attachment 76849


Lovely colours in both! 
Bruno like most black dogs seems to have alot of brown highlights :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Our Floyd ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely rich colours in all your dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thought i'd better join in :thumbup:


Well Im glad you did :thumbsup: some lovely colours in your photos and even Agnes seems to have hints of blue in the lighting on her black fur


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

cgdrum said:


> Good excuse to put pics up of mine! Any excuse really!


You dont need an excuse.. they are beautiful! People will apreciate any photo threads you start Im sure :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> this little pup has a lot of colour:thumbup:


:lol: does indeed, but Ive never been very good with skin tones


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> this is my grandog oliver,my sons dog that i baby sit for but you have given me a great idea for a christmas present for him as i never know what to get him


Oliver his lovely! What gorgeous pink chops


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabre 










It will most proberly be coming up to Christmas when you are finished, so very fitting 

*Heidi*


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Any of those if you choose them  If you do, can you forget the blue long line in the first pictures - I hate that there, but Louie chased ducks on our holiday and I didn't want to leave the site..


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Loving seeing everyones pics, you're gonna have one hell of a job picking which one to do Sailor...

I know :idea: ...... do them ALL!!! :smilewinkgrin:

I'm sure it won't take you THAT long


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

pogo said:


> baby harvey


Baby Harvey is simply beautiful  how cute!! (I do hope you added photos of Chance too!!)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sailor said:


> Baby Harvey is simply beautiful  how cute!! (I do hope you added photos of Chance too!!)


I'll try and find some 'colourful' photos to add


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> my lovely idiot lol


awww dont call your dog an idiot  lol (altho I must admit, Sailor has been called a pillock at times :lol: )


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Our jenna wooden top 










xx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Sabre
> 
> It will most proberly be coming up to Christmas when you are finished, so very fitting
> 
> *Heidi*


Very fitting indeed! Lovely colours too :thumbsup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great drawings! And lots of lovely pics to choose from 

Heres Barnie:










And Bella:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok you wanted a white dog, will Dougie do


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Am I allowed to add a family dog?! Simply because I love this photo  My Mum's dog Ollie, who we took on holiday with us this year - little sweetie 










I think you may regret starting this post!!! :lol:

Sh x


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

dai bach a sausage









dinky


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

SLB said:


> Any of those if you choose them  If you do, can you forget the blue long line in the first pictures - I hate that there, but Louie chased ducks on our holiday and I didn't want to leave the site..


But the blue is such a lovely colour


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a fantastic and very generous idea :thumbup:. As much as I would adore a colour portrait, I am bowing out of this one having only received my very, very beautiful pencil drawing of Kilo from you last week - wishing for anything else would be pure greed....but i wish everyone else luck!! .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Balto-x said:


> Our jenna wooden top
> 
> xx


Bless her, she looks fab in that photo, not just with colours, but looks also... its almost as if she is asking... "whats soo funny.. tell me tell me tell me ... what is it !!!"


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Great drawings! And lots of lovely pics to choose from


Lots of lovely pics indeed and you just added to the increasingly difficult decision!
Both have good colours... Loving the angle and whole scene of the Gooldie :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Ok you wanted a white dog, will Dougie do


Yes, Dougie will do :thumbsup: lots of colours in the photo


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sailor said:


> Very fitting indeed! Lovely colours too :thumbsup:


Thats what I thought 
He likes to pose for the camera which helps!

*Heidi*


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Shazach said:


> Am I allowed to add a family dog?! Simply because I love this photo  My Mum's dog Ollie, who we took on holiday with us this year - little sweetie
> 
> I think you may regret starting this post!!! :lol:
> 
> Sh x


Yes you can add a family dog, but no neighbours dogs or waifs and strays... keep it to as few photos as possible please :lol:

I wont regret the thread at all! This is the second time Ive done such a thing... last time it was a free for all and no limit to photo numbers... hence my restriction on this one :scared:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sianrees1979 said:


> dai bach a sausage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black and tan markings are always strinking to me! Lovely colours and big bright eyes too, fab :thumbsup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Your pictures are fabulous - so jealous, my brother is really good at drawing and my sister can play guitar. I am totally talentless in that way so I think its truly amazing when you can produce something like that. Just looking at all the responses you have had here you could make an absolute fortune :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Chancy boy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Dogless said:


> What a fantastic and very generous idea :thumbup:. As much as I would adore a colour portrait, I am bowing out of this one having only received my very, very beautiful pencil drawing of Kilo from you last week - wishing for anything else would be pure greed....but i wish everyone else luck!! .


OI, we (and yes I do speak for all of PF) demand to see one photo of Kilo please !

( its ok I will just disqualify you for being greedy, but we still get to see Kilo atleast  )


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

sailor said:


> Yes you can add a family dog, but no neighbours dogs or waifs and strays... keep it to as few photos as possible please :lol:
> 
> I wont regret the thread at all! This is the second time Ive done such a thing... last time it was a free for all and no limit to photo numbers... hence my restriction on this one :scared:


It's a lovely thing to do, your pictures are beautiful. I more meant that I would hate to be the one having to choose! x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

pogo said:


> Chancy boy


Thats more like it :thumbs:

Plenty of colour there, lovely bright brown eyes, plenty of that cute pink skin against the white fur


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Bertie - Black and white









Teagan - Tricolour









Skye - Blue and white (a bit more unusual)









Star - Lilac and white (very unusual)


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sailor said:


> awww dont call your dog an idiot  lol (altho I must admit, Sailor has been called a pillock at times :lol: )


As lovely as she is unfortunatly she is slighty daft, todays daft move was sneaking upstairs to sleep on my bed when she knows she isnt allowed, she hears me coming upstairs jumps off the bed(which i obviously heard she weighs around 7stone) and laid on the floor(eyes closed for effect) but left her bloody toy on the bed.......... not much of a give away to her guilty secet lol


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oenoke said:


> Bertie - Black and white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All four of your dogs have some lovely colours to use in portraits! 
Love the colouring of Skye and Star tho, never seen a lilac collie before, she is stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

Heres a piccy of our pupster Skyy


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lilb said:


> Ok, here they come!


Lovely photos, Abbie is beautiful and she has some really good colouring too :thumbsup:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

sailor said:


> The black and tan markings are always strinking to me! Lovely colours and big bright eyes too, fab :thumbsup:


thanks they are both so spoilt


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Livesey said:


> Heres a piccy of our pupster Skyy


adorable and lovely colours


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is my gorgeous Daisy... laying in some Daisies!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I won't post a Picture of Zipper as he's all black.

But here's Lilly








I love this picture - taken by Woody10


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Wow you are so talented do you have your own business for doing portraits ?

Hooch









Tara 









Stanlie


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oohhhh ive missed your progress threads Sailor 

Heres Jack










Got everything crossed xx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

sailor said:


> All four of your dogs have some lovely colours to use in portraits!
> Love the colouring of Skye and Star tho, never seen a lilac collie before, she is stunning :thumbsup:


Thank you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruno, the devil dog








And Harvey, the cowardly lion


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Nina_82 said:


> Here is my gorgeous Daisy... laying in some Daisies!


Fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I won't post a Picture of Zipper as he's all black.
> 
> But here's Lilly
> I love this picture - taken by Woody10


No Zipper :crying:

Lovely photo of Lilly tho :thumbsup: her eyes are a beautiful brown colour, especially as they stand out agaisnt her fur!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Wow you are so talented do you have your own business for doing portraits ?


I am building up my little business, altho just part time, till Im more steady and the portrait flow is more steady !!

Love your photos, some great colours


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Oohhhh ive missed your progress threads Sailor
> 
> Heres Jack
> Got everything crossed xx


Loving Jacks red collar against his black n white fur :thumbsup:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Mooky and bella.

Bella









Mooky


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Heres Tummel


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> No Zipper :crying:
> 
> Lovely photo of Lilly tho :thumbsup: her eyes are a beautiful brown colour, especially as they stand out agaisnt her fur!


Thank you - I think she's lovely.

Here's Zipper - but being all black I'm not sure he's an ideal candidate for a colour portrait


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Mooky and bella.
> 
> Bella
> 
> ...


Beautifully coloured photos :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ballybee said:


> Heres Tummel


Brilliant, loving Tummels brown highlights


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Thank you - I think she's lovely.
> 
> Here's Zipper - but being all black I'm not sure he's an ideal candidate for a colour portrait


Glad you gave in and let Zipper take part :thumbsup:
Lovely bright photo with the tennis ball and harness..... but also look at his rich brown eyes and tints on his fur, even grey pads on his paws etc etc


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I soo love your work Carla, you are extraordinarily talented 
I am looking forward to seeing a dog in colour, as I do so love the black and grey.

Hmmm never occured to me, just how ucolourful my dogs are :lol: 
Rocky









Percy









Willow


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I soo love your work Carla, you are extraordinarily talented
> I am looking forward to seeing a dog in colour, as I do so love the black and grey.
> 
> Hmmm never occured to me, just how ucolourful my dogs are :lol:
> ...


Thank you 

Your dogs are indeed colourful, as are everyone elses. Its soo easy to over look the colours tho!.. brown tints, pink patches, blue highlights in the eyes etc etc


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> Thank you
> 
> Your dogs are indeed colourful, as are everyone elses. Its soo easy to over look the colours tho!.. brown tints, pink patches, blue highlights in the eyes etc etc


Thats cos you is an artiste 
I am getting better though, because of the photography, I know notice lights and shadows a lot more now.

Ive changed the one of Percy as I thought should use one with eyes.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

sailor said:


> Fab photo of Heidi and cant help but wonder how do I make green moss look wet with pencil crayons ... hmmmmm ... intrigued now!!!


I'm sure a little bit of moss wont get the better of you


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

murphy21 said:


> Ahh sailor I never knew you were also one of these talented drawing types!!! Very jealous
> 
> Why don't you draw your handsome boys???


Yes, I am one of those drawing types 

I have drawn a picture of Sailor in the past, and even my Children :thumbsup:

Didnt want to use my two dogs for this, as there would be no fun in that and you lot wouldnt have been able to take part and get the chance of having a portrait drawn of your dogs 

I can draw my dogs when ever I feel like it, so it wouldnt be as special for me... but would for some members on here!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I'll post a couple see what you think


I think there great :thumbsup: good to see a dark coloured dog on a light background


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I would absolutely love one of mine I mean who wouldn't want a drawing of their babies but if I had to choose which one I'd prefer to have done out of my two it would be Bonnie as we lost her 5 weeks ago today from heart failure and so we like to have as many photo's etc of her around us as possible.

Pic 1 is Millie

Pic 2 is Bonnie


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Milly:










Monty:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Your drawings are amazing!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My William









I will find some of the others later:thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Your portraits are amazing, posting a pic of each of my pooches and would happily pay to have a portrait of them if you let me know prices ect...
Fizz








Penny








Tex


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

I would love this pic to be drawn as i love it just gutted that her ears are blurry xx if you like her colouring i could also take more pics of her xx

I LOVE YOU DRAWINGS


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

this is Brynnie at 10 weeks x


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

There's some fab ref. photos there for you to choose from Sailor. Are you going to be using coloured pencils for the portrait?


----------



## Katee16 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Sailor, those drawing are amazing, do you have a website? I'd love to buy some decent portraits of my boys. I have so many good photos it was hard deciding just 2 lol


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I need no excuse to put my favourite photo of Sandy up 
It's very generous of you Sailor and I am sure we all have our fingers crossed to have a gain a bit of your talent!










Good luck trawling through all these photos and picking one!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

jopetportraits said:


> There's some fab ref. photos there for you to choose from Sailor. Are you going to be using coloured pencils for the portrait?


Hi Joe, there are indeed lots of great reference photos here, will be hard to pick one, but will base it on a few things to help narrow it down!

Yes, I will be using coloured pencils, I use Steadtler ergo soft pencils... not a large range of colours, but enough :thumbsup:

( Sorry if I havent replied to everyones photos/comments, but all have been seen and read, thank you everyone  )


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

sailor said:


> Lovely vibrant background making your dogs stand out really well too !
> And yes, more photos please, they are a lovely pair!!!


Thanks. So are Sailor and Ace.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Polar..










... and this is B










... this is Freya









and Enzo..









... and Elmo


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I wasnt going to share seeing as i have an all black dog but i really love these photos of him


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Bear:









Jake and Brig, colourful!









Brig:









Zak:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sailor said:


> Hi Joe, there are indeed lots of great reference photos here, will be hard to pick one, but will base it on a few things to help narrow it down!
> 
> Yes, I will be using coloured pencils, I use Steadtler ergo soft pencils... not a large range of colours, but enough :thumbsup:
> 
> ( Sorry if I havent replied to everyones photos/comments, but all have been seen and read, thank you everyone  )


The thing is with any art.....you don't need many colours to draw a really good picture...I used to draw a lot but with pets/kids/looking after dad ect I just don't have much time any more but I remember when I was doing my exams years ago artists materials where really expensive so I had my own basic set of equipment with only abut 10 colours to choose from and it really is true what they say...you can give someone who can't draw an expensive set and they still cant draw but you can give good artist a cheapo set and they can work wonders with it ...I got A's in my art exams on really cheap pencils etc...:thumbup:


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Lola smiling


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Hard to find a good one of Walt on his own so this will have to do with Lola in it too!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I'm a bit late but here is my favourite picture of my choccy girl 










Although my mum says in this picture Florence looks like a prehistoric monster  

I just think she looks full of the joys of life


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I *think I'm a bit late* but here is my favourite picture of my choccy girl


Not late, will keep this thread going intil Friday night and wont pick a photo til Saturday morning :thumbsup:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

sailor said:


> Not late, will keep this thread going intil Friday night and wont pick a photo til Saturday morning :thumbsup:


So I've still got time to sort out a bribe  :lol:

Only joking, I love a bit of art meself so looking forward to seeing the final piccie of whoever you choose


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I love following the work-in-progress threads and guessing which dog it is :w00t:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

bearcub said:


> So I've still got time to sort out a bribe  :lol:
> 
> Only joking, I love a bit of art meself so looking forward to seeing the final piccie of whoever you choose


:nono: bribes indeed!

...is it a bacon butty by any chance?  ...


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Your drawings are amazing sailor, I can't wait for my one of Enzo to arrive! Thank you so much  :001_wub: ohh and Im still waiting for a PM so I can send the treats for the boys 

I'll exclude enzo as he's already had one of your gorgeous drawings but I'll post the others, any excuse 

Dexter-








I couldn't choose which, sorry 








The shadows may be interesting to have a practise at 

Bella-









And Tia :001_wub:










Thanks again for my Enzo portrait, it's perfect! :001_wub: you have soo much talent and once your business is all up and running with a price list and everything I'll have to consider getting another done


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Out of interest I've been wanting a picture doing of my two for a while but I was worried whoever did it would stuggle with Lexis brindling....how easy is brindling to draw and make it look good?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Out of interest I've been wanting a picture doing of my two for a while but I was worried whoever did it would stuggle with Lexis brindling....how easy is brindling to draw and make it look good?


It is easy to get the brindle drawn, altho it takes longer!
the only real problem is, would I get the right shade of brindle I guess.
Looking at the photos you sent, because Lexi is inside and you have used a flash, her brindle markings look very dark, especially on her face, you can barely see them! And with the camera flash making her coat shine, that adds to problems. It is very hard to see her brindle markings basically!

It would be best to take photos of Lexi in natural light to use for any comissions :thumbsups:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

_S[. Stunning dogs you have !!!_


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I dont think sailors really doing portraits its just an excuse so we can all slobber over all these gorgeous doggies!!!!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't envy you having to pick one from all these lovely pics.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Elsie










Edna


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

that'll be a great present for my cousin 

Millie










Jasper










Elsa










Charlie


----------



## Barbara22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, Not sure if I have managed to upload put fingers crossed. This is a pic of my Sam. Sadly he's no longer with us but ohhh what a fabulous dog he was.
Will try also to put up a pic of Oscar and one of Maggie. Barbara x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Grizzler


----------



## Barbara22 (Sep 6, 2011)

And here are Maggie (her majersty) and Oscar (numb nuts)  Barbara xx


----------



## Barbara22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry folks not doing too well with loading pics lark. Well managed Maggie, now I'll try Oscar.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

proud mummy








i know u said dog, not dog's, but i couldn't leave 1 out


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is Rolo.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Max looking all cute.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I soo love your work Carla, you are extraordinarily talented
> I am looking forward to seeing a dog in colour, as I do so love the black and grey.
> 
> Hmmm never occured to me, just how ucolourful my dogs are :lol:
> ...


Wow, Willow is truly beautiful !! Lovely photo :thumbup:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

What a fantastic thread :thumbup:

Sky










Incy










Toby










Ben










Pixie










Amber










Zak










Rory










Charlie


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW you are SOOOO talented!!!!!

Here's my pics:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello sailor. ( Sorry, couldn't resist.) if you have a look at my album and you find anything you can use then feel free. Pete.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Hello sailor. ( Sorry, couldn't resist.) if you have a look at my album and you find anything you can use then feel free. Pete.


:thumbsup: I shall take a look


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

mistymilo said:


> What a fantastic thread :thumbup:
> 
> Sky
> Incy
> ...


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I love your dogs they are beautiful! Such lovely faces and colours
> 
> *Heidi*


Thank you


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Love your pics!

Here's a few more potential guinea pigs...

Freddie:









Darcey:









Jasper:


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my Badger .. not much colour on a black dog ...

!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Plenty of colours to be found in a Leonberger


All great, but if I was voting, this is my winner hehe

Doh... should of said that about mine haha


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Your portraits are beautiful Sailor, what a wonderful talent you have.

My first post since hubby's funeral last week so I thought I'd join in with Poppy's photo. Not much colour on her but the background's fairly colourful. Taken on a spring walk to the woods, the last time hubby was able to manage it so the photos taken on this day are very special.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

This is charlie aged about 9 months!









And this is Charlie few months ago, when he had a tummy upset  









And Charlie Boy at 9 weeks old awwww..... he looks innocent!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DirtyGertie said:


> Your portraits are beautiful Sailor, what a wonderful talent you have.
> 
> My first post since hubby's funeral last week so I thought I'd join in with Poppy's photo. Not much colour on her but the background's fairly colourful. Taken on a spring walk to the woods, the last time hubby was able to manage it so the photos taken on this day are very special.


She looks so sweet - if we were voting, she'd get my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

My Dino baby on his first walkies!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some more of mine

Lily









Buck









Willow









Freyja









Jasper









Owen and Tegan


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Camera skills weren't too hot this day, but here's my boy on a walk in his favourite field 

Photo's and memories are all I have now 
Rip little fella.

P.s Your drawings are freekin AMAZING! I can just about manage stick men LOL!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

ANother Leonberger for you; Bear in the snow last Christmas.....


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW your drawings are amazing, i wish i was as good as you 
Beamer









Sammy!









Glad i saw this thread


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic pictures and what a brilliant artist, I can hardly draw a straight line .

These are my lot
Arran









Abby my bridge baby









Ailsa my bridge baby and my heart dog









Ellie my puppy farm girl, it's not a great picture of her but she just looked so contented sleeping there that I couldn't resist taking it. I took it just a few days after we got her.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok I am late as usual 

Sailor your drawings are amazing :thumbup:

Ok one of Kc in summer









Ok Kc a few winters ago









One of Buddy on holiday









The best pic I have of Buddy even if he is licking his nose! (Thanks Woody)


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> Ok I am late as usual
> 
> Sailor your drawings are amazing :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Stunning dogs and great pictures too! :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just an hour to go and I wont be accepting any more photos.

Quite looking forward to tomorrow now :w00t:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> Just an hour to go and I wont be accepting any more photos.
> 
> Quite looking forward to tomorrow now :w00t:


I can't wait to see the portrait developing :thumbup:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Better late than never!










There is some nice black in there, some more black, a nice red collar, bit of green grass, more black... :thumbup:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great drawing!

Here's Sammy 










That photo would have been perfect photo of him if there was no lead in the way!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

sailor said:


> Just an hour to go and I wont be accepting any more photos.
> 
> Quite looking forward to tomorrow now :w00t:


Im also looking forward to seeing the portrait developing  :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*NO MORE PHOTOS!!!*

There are loads of photos to choose from, glad to see the lovely Izzy and Sammy join in the last minutes!!!

I`ve saved all photos, so tomorrow morning when I get 5 minutes I will scroll through them all and start eliminating photos intil I am left with what I believe will be the easiest for me to draw and experiment with colours.

Once Ive got started on the final photo and I have drawn enough to be shown, I shall start a new thread of the drawing as a work in progress for you all to guess who won and ofcourse watch the drawing come together!

THANK YOU !!! For all the lovely photos, it has been lovely to see everyones dogs  (can never tire of doggie photos!) and you have all been wonderful to put forward your dogs as G-pigs, it is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Better late than never!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow my Badgers twin !!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

sailor said:


> *NO MORE PHOTOS!!!*
> 
> There are loads of photos to choose from, glad to see the lovely Izzy and Sammy join in the last minutes!!!
> 
> ...


Sammy dont mind as he is part guniea pig i think lol


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Sammy dont mind as he is part guniea pig i think lol


And what a beautiful G-pig X Akita he is :thumbsup:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooooo I am so excited, I love watching these pictures develop. Amazing :thumbup: So not to pressure but.......drop everything and hurry up before I explode :arf:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh god!!! I do hope your still with us LucyandSandy :scared: :lol:

...

aaaanyhow, look for the other thread.... I`ve started a portrait!!!


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hope you enjoy doing the portrait xx I wish i could draw


----------

